# Moving from 80D to 5D IV



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey guys. I just bought a new 5D IV, i've been wanting a FF for quite some time now. Having waited the last two years for a Mk 5 release and hearing they won't, i bought the Mk 4. I got it for $1,600 after a trade in of a Tamron 150-600 G2 so I think I did pretty good! I also bough the BG-E20 battery grip, an extra LP-E6N battery, a Lexar 1066x 64GB CF card and a screen protector. Is there anything I should know about the 5D IV before I get out and start shooting? Quirks, settings, other accessories? I've got a 40mm STM, 50mm STM, 100-400 II L and 70-200 2.8 III that i'll also be using with it. I shoot mainly BIF, stills of birds and other wildlife and baseball. I'd say it's probably 50/50 between wildlife and sports. I've always shot crop sensor... Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Jul 28, 2020)

It probably won't affect you, but there's a quirk with the live view tracking mode and what overlays you can use. More an issue if you use the in camera level but I thunk turning off the face track sorts it.

It's got a lot of settings, everything tweekable, so I'd suggest going through this as a starting point:






and tweeking from there. I've had several plays with the AF tracking system depending on what I'm shooting


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jul 28, 2020)

I went from an old Canon Rebel to a 7d mk ii and then to the 5d mk iv.  I mainly shoot in shutter priority mode and manual mode.   I never use the live view screen.  The 5d does everything I need in a camera.  I've been looking at the new 1d, but I just don't feel like it would be a good fit for me.   I actually like shooting with the 7d better than the 5d.


----------



## weepete (Jul 30, 2020)

How are you finding the new camera mate?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 30, 2020)

weepete said:


> How are you finding the new camera mate?


Waiting on a screen protector and cf card. Hoping for tomorrow!


----------



## weepete (Jul 30, 2020)

SuzukiGS750EZ said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> > How are you finding the new camera mate?
> ...



Fingers crossed for you it comes soon! I'd be really interesed to hear your thoughts with it and the 100-400 L. I got a 16-35mm F4 L with mine and still blown away by the sharpness and resolution. Colour redition is also fantastic.

Interestingly I noticed that some recent shots I took appear to have a different colour temp despite me setting it manually to 5600K. Dunno if that"s a quirk or my settings somewhere. It'll take a while to get used to.


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jul 30, 2020)

I've only ever shot crop so it's going to be some time before I get good at guessing which lenses I'll need for a particular shot. I'm used to shooting "29mm" indoors with plenty of flash and "960mm" for BIF


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Aug 3, 2020)

The camera is AWESOME. Still finding my way around the settings and trying to make it as close button wise to my 80D. Here's some images I got yesterday. View attachment 195393


View attachment 195394View attachment 195396View attachment 195397


----------

